# Monsters From The Woods Frankenstein



## dconlon (Oct 12, 2010)

I've never been a fan of a green Frankenstein monster but I decided to have an olive green tint to my flesh this time around.
I primed the bust in grey and then mixed Badger's Minitair Human Flesh with a green shade (might have been Pestilence Flesh) in a 3:1 ratio.
For the highlights, I added a few drops of Fairy tale Flesh.
I then used pastels to shade the eyes, mouth and nose, some color pencils for veining (which you need a magnifying visor to see) and painted each eye a different color.
The color from the iPhone photos are close, but are richer in person. And once again I'm overexposed. Sorry for that.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Excellent paint job and I like the color. It is pretty close to a handy photo I have used as a reference of a dead human hand that is a yellowish greenish blackish color.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Very nice skintones- well done!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I really like your color choices! A lot of modelers get hung up on making him green, but a pale yellowish flesh tone similar to what you've achieved would be much more realistic. Excellent work! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## clactonite (Dec 16, 2006)

That is an outstanding paint job, really excellent use of colour.


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Yikes! This so amazing! My favorite I've seen in recent memory!


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Very impressive! The detail is excellent!

Rob


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

It doesn't get any better than this!


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

I've always been rather more fond of Frankenstein cover art by James Bama for the 1967 Bantam paperback edition than any of the green renditions of the makeup. It's very similar to what you've done with your bust.


----------



## dconlon (Oct 12, 2010)

Thank you to everyone who commented and especially to Spockr...



Spockr said:


> It doesn't get any better than this!


I doubt it's true but your compliment is very much appreciated.

Derek


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Owen E Oulton said:


> I've always been rather more fond of Frankenstein cover art by James Bama for the 1967 Bantam paperback edition than any of the green renditions of the makeup. It's very similar to what you've done with your bust.


I just last week read that very edition with that very art! Spooky. Didn't realize it was a Bama.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

A really awesome paint job. He looks so real, in all ways. Perfect choice of colors.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

dcon',

Kudos! I don't like Frankensteins that look like rotten limes, either. Jack Pierce only painted Karloff green to try and get the dead effect on black and white film that you've done so ably in color.

OEO,

I have that edition, too. Didn't really need another copy of _Frankenstein_, but who would ever pass that James Bama cover up? Now, if somebody would only issue a poster-size copy...


----------

